# Ft. McAllister State Park?



## medic1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Anybody been? How is it? How is the fishing off the bank?


----------



## quick68 (Oct 29, 2009)

We have been several times and everyone enjoyes it. Bring bug repellant. We usually pull our campers and stay in the park. Bring bug repellant. I have watched people catch most anything from the fishing pier. Bring bug repellant. The Kids loved the fort and the trails. The pier and the ramp are fairly nice. The tide can be tricky at the ramp. You may want to bring bug repellant especially for the trails. Some of the first campsites had marsh views. If you want to put a good size boat in I recommend the marina just before the park entrance.


----------



## hoochfisher (Oct 29, 2009)

Ft. McAllister is great. while camping there, make sure to bungee cord the lids on your coolers, the raccons are ruthless!!! they got in ours the first night and ate everything!  

fishing off the pier and bank is normally good and should be great this time of year. look for what looks like creeks coming out of the banks. when the tide is up, the bait fish move into them, and the fish sit and wait.





i take it you have no boat, so if you want to fish by boat and have the extra cash for a guide, contact Capt. Mark Lewis known as woody's member Inshore Ga. mark is great and will absolutly put you on the fish and show you a great time!!!!

www.inshore-georgia-charters.com

tell him hoochfisher/brad and jackie told you about him and that we said hey!


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 29, 2009)

There is also another public pier just north of there on the main highway where the Ogeechee River bridge is.  My daughter (around 10 at the time) pulled out a catfish that was at least 5 - 10 pounds.  Don't know what was happening to my line.  Either the current was dragging it under rocks or stumps or there was some mighty big and stubborn cats, because I kept having to break the line off.


----------



## medic1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah, I have a boat but can't pull it and the camper. I think we'll give it a go.


----------



## Down4Count (Nov 6, 2009)

I live in richmondhill and its a great place and the fishing is not bad either. Now is the time to go.


----------

